# NEVERMORE - The Madness of Edgar Allan Poe Theme Party -- A Haunted Love Story.



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

This year's theme is an Edgar Allan Poe Theme. The invitation is actually a Wedding Invitation to Poe's & Annabel Lee's wedding. (I know that's not who he was married to ) I want to play off of Poe's fascination with horror and haunted love. My thought is that Poe is being reunited with all of the women in his life that he loved and lost. Inside the house I am planning on depicting scenes from some of his works; The Tell Tale Heart, Masque of the Red Death, Pit & the Pendulum, The Raven, The Bells, The Gold Bug, Premature Burial and Annabel Lee. Any ideas on how to best portray these are welcome....I have lots of ravens, various forms of quotes from Poe's Works, typewriter, I am making a Poe book wreath, books, lots more ravens..... I am going for an eerie elegant look. On the lanai I plan to hang haunted wedding bells over the dance floor and in the back yard I am going to have Poe's Grave with the "Poe Toaster" and graves from Annabel Lee. 

Out front I want it to look like people are coming to a wedding. AlI I have so far is poseable skeletons with top hats and boutonnieres, bride and groom, black trees and more ravens, black lace covering white pumpkins. I tried to search the forum because I know I have seen some great displays of a haunted wedding but I found mostly Halloween Wedding ideas. If you have come across any great links -- here are some pictures I've been using for inspiration.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

oooh I love a Poe theme, my first Secret Reaper was doing an EAP theme, I don't know what happened to my pics but here's peeweepinson's: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/peeweepinson-albums-secret-reaper-2011.html It was fun framing pictures and adding Poe quotes to them. Also I sent her Nox Arcana's _Shadow of a Raven_ - http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Raven-Nox-Arcana/dp/B000UWUVRU/ref=ntt_mus_ep_dpi_9. Can't wait to see what you do BScary, I know you're going to do the utmost justice to this theme. Only thing I can think to add is don't forget _The Black Cat._


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

This is such a wonderful idea! I'm a big Poe fan (English major, haha) so this theme really speaks to me. I'll keep an eye out for anything that fits what you're doing. I hope you share pictures when it's done!

What I can think of now, maybe you could pick a small room (like a bathroom?) and make the lighting red with the deep sounds of a heartbeat playing somewhere a la the tell tale heart. It would be spooky but not disrupt the flow of elegance throughout the rest of the haunt.


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

Okay, i LOVE this idea. You have some great ideas to start. Please show us pics when you are done!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds like my kind of party!  I'm also planning to incorporate a lot of Poe-theme items for my party this year. Just made a black feather wreath the other day which will go on my front door and I also have an very old typewriter which I'll put a copy of The Raven in. Have to get a bottle of Amontillado as well and a black cat. I saw something on Pinterest that might work for your Annabelle Lee idea where an old, frayed wedding dress was hung from some branches/ceiling and gives a ghostly appearance. Here's the link to the original pic:
http://annwood.net/blog/2007/02/16/miss-haversham/


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

You have to love Poe at Halloween. He makes an appearance into almost all of my themes.

These decorations are FANTASTIC! Love the skeletons in a row (ushers for the wedding - poe pun intended  Also the ravens everywhere. Hey, I love it all. Great job!!!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Here are the invitations we sent out

















For my Daughter's Party


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Loving those invites 

Here are a few pics I thought might give you inspiration for the guests sign in and the entry using the branches...I also through in a wedding cake in case you don't do an actual cake


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Add Content


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Pumpkin Pie - thanks so much! How many Oreos do you think I'd need for that cake?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Your invitations came out beautiful B. Verra nice work.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Not sure, I would probably do styrofoam rounds inside covered with cello to save on the cost...no way we could ever eat that many lol


----------



## KirstenOellers (May 12, 2013)

Wow Bscary those invites look amazing! 
I think overall this is a classy theme...too bad overhere Poo's work isn't all that well known.

It's nice too see you've overcome your "Halloweenparty-blues"


----------

